# a few questions



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive just started my cycle and adding hgh tommorow 3-4 iu eod(going to start at 1iu) my question is will it be wise to add a low dose of t3 also has any one suffered any negative effects when stopping hgh fat gain fatiuge supressed piturety?

also woluld it be worth running some otc hgh boosters or cjc/ghrp when finnishing the hgh, sort of a pituraty pct?


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> ive just started my cycle and adding hgh tommorow 3-4 iu eod(going to start at 1iu) my question is will it be wise to add a low dose of t3 also has any one suffered any negative effects when stopping hgh fat gain fatiuge supressed piturety?
> 
> also woluld it be worth running some otc hgh boosters or cjc/ghrp when finnishing the hgh, sort of a pituraty pct?


Is a bulk or cutting cycle? and Why HGH EOD? As I know HGH is good ED. Start with 2iu ED. If you wanna cut, T3 is good,you'll not experience any fat gain if you stay strickt on a diet after discontinuance. Your thyroid will turn back on in about 2-4 weeks. In the meanwhile you can use ECA and guggul to restart it again.

All people say that HGH must be run at least 20months then taking secretagogue peptides should be wise and GABA is good too as Dave Palumbo say. :thumbup1:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd add t4 mate, 100-200mcg ED!

Best of both worlds as you get ~25% conversion of T4 to T3 in the body!


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Doink said:


> I'd add t4 mate, 100-200mcg ED!
> 
> Best of both worlds as you get ~25% conversion of T4 to T3 in the body!


Dave Palumbo say that T4 can do nothing. I've 2 boxes waiting for me..do you think it worth the try?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

kadath said:


> Is a bulk or cutting cycle? and Why HGH EOD? As I know HGH is good ED. Start with 2iu ED. If you wanna cut, T3 is good,you'll not experience any fat gain if you stay strickt on a diet after discontinuance. Your thyroid will turn back on in about 2-4 weeks. In the meanwhile you can use ECA and guggul to restart it again.
> 
> All people say that HGH must be run at least 20months then taking secretagogue peptides should be wise and GABA is good too as Dave Palumbo say. :thumbup1:


ive read about a lot of good results with eod the goal of my cycle is to increase streanth and loose some bf,

im running test eq and var with it


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

kadath said:


> Dave Palumbo say that T4 can do nothing. I've 2 boxes waiting for me..do you think it worth the try?


Not exactly what he said mate

"Dave, have you heard of cynoplus? It's 30 mcg of T3 and 120 mcg of T4. Can this be used the same as just the T3. I already know your T3 protocal from using your services in the past and I can't get a hold of just(t3) cynomel anymore. Thanks...

*DP: Treat it like it only contains T3. The T4 will do nothing!" *

This person was supplementing with t3 and t4, the body converts t4 to t3 as and when it requires it, if you supplement with T3 then you're body stops converting t4 to t3 as it realises it doesn't require more t3 due to the presence of the synthetic stuff.

If you supplement with JUST t4 it's a different matter and apparently works better. The jury's out on it to be honest, From what i've seen/heard it doesn't really make much difference which one you supplement with but t4 is cheaper and sides are less prominent so i'll stick with T4 until i hear conclusive proof one way or the other.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Doink said:


> Not exactly what he said mate
> 
> "Dave, have you heard of cynoplus? It's 30 mcg of T3 and 120 mcg of T4. Can this be used the same as just the T3. I already know your T3 protocal from using your services in the past and I can't get a hold of just(t3) cynomel anymore. Thanks...
> 
> ...


Ok Bro...so now I've started T3 and probably I'll stay on it cause I'm "supplementing" with clen too. I'll take T4 when I'll be recovered from this T3 cycle.


----------

